# Verificação das Previsões NHC e Modelos em 2007



## Vince (9 Mar 2008 às 11:50)

O NHC publicou o relatório de verificação e análise estatística dos erros de previsão oficiais do NHC e de todos os modelos referentes à época ciclónica no Atlântico e Pacífico Leste em 2007.

 2007 National Hurricane Center Forecast Verification Report


Uma leitura do relatório muito na diagonal  permite concluir que a época foi desafiante para o NHC e para os modelos pois foi bastante invulgar. O relatório é extenso e muito detalhado, por exemplo pormenoriza mesmo  individualmente tempestades, verifica a nível de previsão de intensidades e trajectos, etc,etc.

Quanto às previsões do NHC normalmente eram iguais ou melhores que os modelos de consenso, quanto aos modelos individualmente, o GFS foi o grande vencedor, seguido do UKMET e do BAMM.  Mas como se percebe facilmente olhando para as estatísticas, os consensos entre modelos e as previsões oficiais são em termos globais geralmente melhores do que um modelo individualmente.



> ABSTRACT
> NHC official track forecasts in the Atlantic basin set records for accuracy from
> 36-96 h in 2007. They beat or matched the consensus models at most time periods, but
> generally trailed the best of the dynamical models. Examination of trends suggests that
> ...



Recent trends in NHC official track forecast error (top) and skill (bottom)
for the Atlantic basin.













Homogenous comparison of the primary Atlantic basin track consensus
models for 2007.


----------

